# Problème lecture video safari



## hubetwo (5 Février 2007)

Bonjour, je me suis rendu compte que mes navigateurs internet, que ce soit safari ou firefox, n'arrivent plus a lire certaines video en streaming sur internet!
Par exemple, je ne peux pas voir la video de la keinote de Steeve Jobs sur le site apple.
A la place du lien pour lancer la video, il est écrit : "No picture"
PS : je suis sur MAC OS X 10.4
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Aekold (5 Avril 2007)

J'ai les mêmes problèmes depuis la dernière mise à jour, impossible de lire des videos dans safari.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Avril 2007)

hubetwo a dit:


> Bonjour, je me suis rendu compte que mes navigateurs internet, que ce soit safari ou firefox, n'arrivent plus a lire certaines video en streaming sur internet!
> Par exemple, je ne peux pas voir la video de la keinote de Steeve Jobs sur le site apple.
> A la place du lien pour lancer la video, il est écrit : "No picture"
> PS : je suis sur MAC OS X 10.4
> Merci pour vos réponses.



Bonjour hubetwo,

Si ça concerne seulement les vidéos QuickTime, essaie de virer son fichier préférence*.

Tu fais glisser le fichier "com.apple.quicktime.plugin.preferences.plist" sur le bureau, et ensuite relance ton navigateur pour voir.

*(Ta maison >> Bibliothèque >> Préférences)



Aekold a dit:


> J'ai les mêmes problèmes depuis la dernière mise à jour, impossible de lire des videos dans safari.



Quel type?


----------



## Gloufhy (12 Avril 2007)

hubetwo a dit:


> Bonjour, je me suis rendu compte que mes navigateurs internet, que ce soit safari ou firefox, n'arrivent plus a lire certaines video en streaming sur internet!
> Par exemple, je ne peux pas voir la video de la keinote de Steeve Jobs sur le site apple.
> A la place du lien pour lancer la video, il est écrit : "No picture"
> PS : je suis sur MAC OS X 10.4
> Merci pour vos réponses.


 

Je n'avais ce problème qu'avec Safari après la MAJ. Après recherche, j'ai refait une MAJ Combo par dessus et tout marche impec.


----------

